# auto log-off if idle



## minimike (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi there

On ttyu0 I could access a serial terminal over IPMI. I'm searching something what does everybody log-off on this terminal after 10 minutes if no input comes in, just idling it.

thanks in advance


----------



## break19 (Sep 16, 2011)

if you're using csh, then read it's man page.. there is an option to force a logout after a configurable number of seconds.. I do not think that sh has anything similar to that.


----------

